# Torch, Mag 218, Princess & Elite- Pool Sun?



## KFPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi
I am new to the forum although was a regular forum poster when i lived in Abu Dhabi 4 years ago. Currently in Kuwait but moving to Dubai at the end of the month.
I have plans to move to the Marina and the area of Torch. Princess and Elite but I want to know about the swimming pools of these apartments and other ones at that end of the marina.

Therefore if you live in a Marina Apartment at The Torch End (Marina walk end) can you please tell me which one and which bit of the day gets the sun on your pool. Also is your pool busy or quiet ? 

Thank you


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

KFPanda said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum although was a regular forum poster when i lived in Abu Dhabi 4 years ago. Currently in Kuwait but moving to Dubai at the end of the month.
> I have plans to move to the Marina and the area of Torch. Princess and Elite but I want to know about the swimming pools of these apartments and other ones at that end of the marina.
> 
> ...


The Torch
Morning sun but they have a sunning deck that goes around the building. It's never been very busy when I'm around but it hasn't been since last "cool" season and we seem to be a lot higher occupancy now.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

23 Marina.

Morning-afternoon sun. The pool area goes all the way around the building, so you just move with it.
That being said, they've had the pool out of commission a few times this year (added jacuzzi, etc).

However, I'd recommend our building, it's beautiful, spacious and better finished than most.


----------



## KFPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> 23 Marina.
> 
> Morning-afternoon sun. The pool area goes all the way around the building, so you just move with it.
> That being said, they've had the pool out of commission a few times this year (added jacuzzi, etc).
> ...


I agree, it is a lovely building, my friends went to look at one there, unfortunately it does not have any apartments in it within my price range.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> 23 Marina.
> 
> However, I'd recommend our building, it's beautiful


Not from the outside it's not, it's an ugly blot on the horizon.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Not from the outside it's not, it's an ugly blot on the horizon.


I disagree. I like the fact it looks like a pencil. There are FAR worse-looking buildings exteriorwise!


----------



## Leendert (Jun 27, 2013)

Elite Residence
Afternoon sun, pool itself is spacious enough, although sometimes on late Friday afternoons there are no pool side seats available.

When scouting for apartments, I also looked to Mag 218. The pool there looked pretty nice with awesome Marina view. (Although views from Elite Residence are generally quite good, the pool view is not much to speak off.)


----------



## KFPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Leendert said:


> Elite Residence
> Afternoon sun, pool itself is spacious enough, although sometimes on late Friday afternoons there are no pool side seats available.
> 
> When scouting for apartments, I also looked to Mag 218. The pool there looked pretty nice with awesome Marina view. (Although views from Elite Residence are generally quite good, the pool view is not much to speak off.)


Thanks that is interesting. Elite is the number one on my list for apartments although i havent looked inside yet ! Are you happy with where you are ?


----------



## KFPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Does no one live in The Marina and post on this board ? I am surprised i have not got more answers.


----------

